# swobo bikes?!



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

haven't seen mention of <a href="http://www.swobo.com/collection.aspx">these</a> around here yet. I don't think Ill likely buy one, but I won't make fun of them either. the sanchez is hot. galvanized? that's brilliant. I want one of each.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Darn. I was hoping they'd be made out of wool or at least have wool BMX pads.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Very cool*

Three very unique bikes. A galvanized finish for the fixie is intriguing. The coaster-brake 3-speed is cool too, including it's back-up front disk brake. I like these citified bikes!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The chain tensioner on the fixed is a great idea. It's like the old adjustment screws on steel road bike(only backwards). I'm surprised more haven't done that


----------



## el-cid (Jan 22, 2004)

Dave-the drop outs look like they came from Paul Components (or are a reasonable facsimilie)-see pic. The Sanchez was designed by Sky Yeager of Bianchi (Pista, __SS single speeds fame), her first gig since leaving Bianchi.


----------



## sheriff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

My question/conern is this: how functional is that bottle opener under the seat? The pic makes it look like it would be hard to access- which could be bad.


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

blackhat said:


> haven't seen mention of <a href="http://www.swobo.com/collection.aspx">these</a> around here yet. I don't think Ill likely buy one, but I won't make fun of them either. the sanchez is hot. galvanized? that's brilliant. I want one of each.


Ha. I signed in just now to post about this myself, and you beat me to the punch. I like the looks of the Sanchez a lot. Question is, do I have to be a messenger or urban hipster to ride it? I'm only a weekday commuter and occasional weekend road warrior ;-)....

I've been busy trying to decide whether to go for the Steamroller complete, due out in a couple weeks which my LBS says they'll sell for $600, or try to build up an IRO Angus on the same budget, then I stumble upon this new Swobo just to complicate things further. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I thought the same thing. I have Paul's on one of my bikes... I wasn't aware that Sky did these bikes. Good for her......I hope they sell well.. Some of the features on the Sanchez are really nice for a $600 bike


----------



## el-cid (Jan 22, 2004)

tamjam said:


> I've been busy trying to decide whether to go for the Steamroller complete, due out in a couple weeks which my LBS says they'll sell for $600, or try to build up an IRO Angus on the same budget, then I stumble upon this new Swobo just to complicate things further. Decisions decisions.


The IROs have a pretty solid reputation but I think it's going to be hard to beat the Steamroller complete for bang-for-the-buck and parts spec. This bike, while it looks nice, has a few question marks (cranks, saddle, hipster risers, no brake). 



tamjam said:


> do I have to be a messenger or urban hipster to ride it? I'm only a weekday commuter and occasional weekend road warrior ;-).....


You can't be a true hipster unless you get a Pista (at least mine's not chrome) though you will get extra credit since Sky designed this. I'm not sure how I'd feel riding a Sanchez around ;-)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I wonder if it comes with a $27 organic t-shirt? no thanks


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Why I just decided that I love this company: 



> This bike will make you laugh




joe


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

overpriced, and ugly.

they market them as grocerygetter/lockup/boozecruze bikes, but for 600 bucks, **** that.

the steamroller complete makes this thing seem like highway robbery.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

nick irons said:


> overpriced, and ugly.
> 
> they market them as grocerygetter/lockup/boozecruze bikes, but for 600 bucks, **** that.
> 
> the steamroller complete makes this thing seem like highway robbery.


 steamroller complete=$665.99 @ jenson
sanchez=$599.00

both are steel. both use house hubs and da22 rims. both use cheap but good cranks/bb/hs/bars to finish the build. where's the robbery?


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

> both are steel. both use house hubs and da22 rims. both use cheap but good cranks/bb/hs/bars to finish the build. where's the robbery?


the surly comes with SURLY hubs cog and lockring, not formulas and no name cogs. 
the truvativ touro is trash, and so is the BB, i had em on my pista and replaced them with a sugino, IMO a major upgrade.
riser bars and no brakes?
and the surly also has a slightly more realistic gearing.


i doubt anyone would pay more then about $250 for the swobo frame by itself, whereas the steamroller goes for about $390.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

blackhat said:


> steamroller complete=$665.99 @ jenson
> sanchez=$599.00
> 
> both are steel. both use house hubs and da22 rims. both use cheap but good cranks/bb/hs/bars to finish the build. where's the robbery?



surly also has a brake... and even a lever


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

a bit more info and an interview with Sky Yeager at <a href="http://www.dirtragmag.com/web/news-article.php?ID=870"><i>Dirt Rag</i></a>.


----------



## djcrb9 (Nov 24, 2002)

You think it was just a practical joke?

You know, to see if people would buy just about anything presented to them?


----------

